# Bcaa?



## rookie325 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, been doing some reading on bcaa, and see a lot of people take it while they lift, is that the best way to go, or is there a better time to take it?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 13, 2011)

I take them before/after empty stomach cardio or before I play basketball.  I don't know about during, but a lot of people here seem to take them before and/or after a workout.


----------



## rezstyle (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes alot of people take them via intra workouts.  There's still a ton of debate about bcaa/eaa & timing.  Seems like I'm reading something new every week on it.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 13, 2011)

i take them pre and post.....i like water during training.....but around your workout is optimal


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 13, 2011)

Based on the research that I have done.  First thing in the morning upon rising from bed.  Before and after weight training.  Right before bedtime.

Also, a minimum dose should be 5 grams.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 13, 2011)

I take mine post workout.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 13, 2011)

I take it intraworkout. Flavorless tastes like hell, so if going the bulk route, use a mixer. I currently am doing Vitaberry + IBCAA.


----------



## JMRQ (Feb 13, 2011)

I ordered a bottle of BCAA to try, simply because I heard about it so much on here, and I've been wondering the same thing WHEN to take it

I guess DURING a workout...


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 13, 2011)

BCAAs are unbelievable, truly a supplement I'm never without. You can drink them at anytime during the day to be honest. I definitely like to sip on them during a workout as well.


----------



## braveand (Feb 14, 2011)

rookie325 said:


> .. is there a better time to take it?



If you take a postwo shake:
1g per kg
right before wo

If you don't take a postwo shake
1g per kg
Half right before and half right after your wo

Very easy...

PS: at breakfast and prebad you need a full spectrum of aminoacids (aka protein) not just bcaa.


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2011)

rookie325 said:


> Hey guys, been doing some reading on bcaa, and see a lot of people take it while they lift, is that the best way to go, or is there a better time to take it?



I generally "surround" my workouts with BCAA's. I take before, intra, and after. If for some reason I know my breakfast may be delayed I will take some BCAA's in the morning.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 15, 2011)

gopro said:


> I generally "surround" my workouts with BCAA's. I take before, intra, and after. If for some reason I know my breakfast may be delayed I will take some BCAA's in the morning.




same here, i cant do the sipping all day, or else i cant talk to anyone with the shitty breath


----------



## Rodja (Feb 15, 2011)

I do the mega-dose scheme where you mix 30-40g in a gallon of fluid and drink throughout the day.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 15, 2011)

I like takin 10g before workout and 10g post workout....but damn, bcaa powder taste like straight dirt...lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 15, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I do the mega-dose scheme where you mix 30-40g in a gallon of fluid and drink throughout the day.



Making a big batch like that when using bulks would make it easier to go throughout the day.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 16, 2011)

25grams of our very own ibcaa's pwo works like a charm.


----------



## isdatzo (Feb 16, 2011)

I take them 1/2 hour before exercise. Don't know if there's any research backing up this choice.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> 25grams of our very own ibcaa's pwo works like a charm.



i cant stomach that much bcaa, its gag factor....i do find the ibcaa from primordial a bit finer, and easier to mix, and drink....but 25g is beyond my threshold

i like 10g ibcaa in 20g of map pre/post...add some beta alanine and some con-cret and im good to go


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

morning/ befor wo/ after wo


----------



## epic26 (Feb 17, 2011)

lots of prot shakes are loaded with them also.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 17, 2011)

I drink "Xtend" by Scivation during my workouts. I have always liked the "Refreshing Watermelon" flavor.


----------



## Rodja (Feb 17, 2011)

epic26 said:


> lots of prot shakes are loaded with them also.


 
Not quite the same thing, though.  Peptide-bound amino acids (e.g. those found in whole-foods and protein powders) have difference actions than free-form amino acids.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not quite the same thing, though. Peptide-bound amino acids (e.g. those found in whole-foods and protein powders) have difference actions than free-form amino acids.


 
Right, now if im not mistaking, it takes hours for the body to cleave off those peptides. Is that correct? And free form amino acids are almost immediatly utilized by the body, right?


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rodja said:


> Not quite the same thing, though.  Peptide-bound amino acids (e.g. those found in whole-foods and protein powders) have difference actions than free-form amino acids.



^^^^this man knows


----------



## Rodja (Feb 23, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Right, now if im not mistaking, it takes hours for the body to cleave off those peptides. Is that correct? And free form amino acids are almost immediatly utilized by the body, right?


More or less, depending on the source.  Also, taking amino acids in free-form can have different physiological processes than their peptide-bound counterparts.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 23, 2011)

smartpowders has kilo of bcaa's for 20 bucks .  BCAA's are awesome on restricted calorie diets.


----------



## gopro (Feb 24, 2011)

1fast400 said:


> bcaa's are awesome on restricted calorie diets.



truth!


----------



## Resolve (Feb 24, 2011)

I prefer straight leucine taken in boluses throughout the day if I'm fasting, or with meals and shakes on workout days.


----------



## stan69 (Feb 27, 2011)

i take USPLABS MODERN BCAA during my workout....


----------



## bigbrownbear (Feb 28, 2011)

60-80g per day will work well for everybody split into 4-5 Dosages.

Non training days
20g Before Breakfast
10g Before Lunch
10g Before Dinner
20g Before Bed

Training Days
20g Before Breakfast
10g Before Lunch
10g Pre Workout
30g During Workout
10g Post Workout


----------



## Resolve (Feb 28, 2011)

bigbrownbear said:


> 60-80g per day will work well for everybody split into 4-5 Dosages.
> 
> Non training days
> 20g Before Breakfast
> ...



60-80g?  That's expensive stuff!


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 28, 2011)

I've done intra, or pre and post.  Honestly I can't tell a difference.  What I do notice is when I run out and don't take them for a month or so.  Energy and recovery is down.  As of late I've been dosing my ibcaa's pre and post workout, taste too bad to take straight intraworkout.  Xtend works well for intra though, flavor is light enough and it mixes well to not upset my stomach during heavy sets.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 28, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> I've done intra, or pre and post.  Honestly I can't tell a difference.  What I do notice is when I run out and don't take them for a month or so.  Energy and recovery is down.  As of late I've been dosing my ibcaa's pre and post workout,* taste too bad to take straight intraworkout*.  Xtend works well for intra though, flavor is light enough and it mixes well to not upset my stomach during heavy sets.




im with you, or else i cant talk to anyone....pre and post is good enuff


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2011)

stan69 said:


> i take USPLABS MODERN BCAA during my workout....



Solid product!


----------



## Resolve (Feb 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> im with you, or else i cant talk to anyone....pre and post is good enuff



Bulk BCAAs are AWFUL.  I always mix 'em with something more tasty.  Currently, I'm using Clout and Body Octane and they hide the branched chain ass flavor great.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Feb 28, 2011)

Resolve said:


> 60-80g?  That's expensive stuff!



Not really!
Once youve found what works just buy bulk BCCA's and add some stevia extract!!

4:1:1 Ratio is a good way to go!!


----------



## Resolve (Feb 28, 2011)

bigbrownbear said:


> Not really!
> Once youve found what works just buy bulk BCCA's and add some stevia extract!!
> 
> 4:1:1 Ratio is a good way to go!!



I prefer the 4:1:1 ratio as well.  When I'm going to have it with a meal or shake, though, I prefer to just add straight leucine.


----------



## bigbrownbear (Feb 28, 2011)

Resolve said:


> I prefer the 4:1:1 ratio as well.  When I'm going to have it with a meal or shake, though, I prefer to just add straight leucine.



Good option to have!


----------

